# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour Mai Châu 1 Ngày Gía Hấp Dẫn

## lenhan

*TOUR MAI CHÂU 1 NGÀY**Mai Châu nằm ở tỉnh Hoà Bình, cách Hà Nội khoảng 135 km và 60 km từ Hòa Bình. Từ trên đỉnh núi Thung Khe, du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh thung lũng, bản làng cũng như cuốc sống của người Thái – một trong những dân tọc thiểu số có nền văn hóa độc đáo*_.
_
*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR MAI CHÂU 1 NGÀY
*
*07h30*: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách ở khu Phố Cổ, khởi hành tour Mai Châu 1 ngày
*10h00*: Nghỉ dừng chân ở *Lương Sơn- HB*, tại đây quý khách đã có thể chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi rừng Tây Bắc, hay những sản vật nơi đây.
*11h00*: Dừng chân trên đèo *Thung Khe* để chụp ảnh và ngắm cảnh rừng núi hùng vỹ của Hòa Bình
*12h15*: Quý khách tới *Bản Lác* ăn bữa trưa truyền thống ở địa phương, nghỉ ngơi trước khi bắt đầu thăm quan Mai Châu cùng hướng dẫn viên.
*13h00-15h00*: Quý khách tham gia chương trình khám phá thung lũng Mai Châu bằng xe đạp, thăm những ngôi nhà sàn nhỏ xinh của người Thái để tìm hiểu những nét văn hóa, phong tục tập quán độc đáo của họ. Hướng dẫn viên sẽ đưa quý khách tới thăm những gian hàng thổ cẩm, cùng học cách dệt thổ cẩm của người Thái, quý khách cũng có thể mua cho mình những món quà đặc biệt này làm kỷ niệm hay quà tặng cho người thân.
*15h00*: Tạm biệt thung lũng Mai Châu xinh đẹp, quý khách lên xe trở về Hà Nội
*19h30*: Xe đưa quý khách về tới Khu Phố Cổ Hà Nội. Kết thúc tour Mai Châu 1 ngày

*GIÁ TOUR MAI CHÂU 1 NGÀY: 730.000 VNĐ*

*GIÁ TOUR MAI CHÂU 1 NGÀY BAO GỒM
*
·         Xe du lịch chất lượng cao, điều hòa.
·         Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, tận tình
·         Bữa ăn tiêu chuẩn ở Bản Lác
·         Vé thắng cảnh,vé vào khu du lịch

*GIÁ TOUR MAI CHÂU KHÔNG BAO GỒM*
·         Đồ uống, các chi phí cá nhân
·         Thuế VAT (khách hàng có nhu cầu lấy hóa đơn vui lòng trả thêm 10%VAT)
*QUY ĐỊNH PHỤ THU
*
·         Trẻ em dưới 4 tuổi: miễn phí, ăn, ngủ cùng với bố mẹ.
·         Trẻ em từ 5 -9 tuổi: tính 75% giá tour (1/2 suất ăn + 01 chỗ trên ô tô).
·         Từ 10 tuổi trở lên: tính 100% giá tour.
·         02 người lớn chỉ được kèm theo 1 trẻ em từ 4 tuổi trở xuống. Nếu trẻ em đi kèm nhiều hơn thì từ em thứ 2 trở lên phải mua ½ vé
_
THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT
Mrs Nhàn ( 0975130889)
Hotline: 0977535669_

----------


## lenhan

Tour khởi hành hàng ngày

----------


## lenhan

Tour Mai Châu 1 ngày giá hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Tour du lịch Mai Châu 1 ngày chỉ với 730.000, hãy nhanh tay để tham gia cùng chúng tôi.

----------


## lenhan

*Đường lên Mai Châu*
*Từ Hà Nội, theo đường quốc lộ số 6, qua thị trấn Xuân Mai, qua TP. Hoà Bình, vượt con dốc Cun dài 12km, qua huyện Cao Phong, qua Huyện Tân Lạc, qua đèo Thung Khe là tới Thung Lũng Mai Châu. Từ trên đỉnh núi, du khách phóng tầm mắt thấy thị trấn Mai Châu hiện ra trước mắt với những nóc san sát ngay dưới thung lũng. Xa xa là những bản làng của người Thái bên những triền núi với những ngôi nhà sàn đặc trưng của người nơi đây.*

----------


## lenhan

*Ăn uống*
Thông thường thì nhà sàn nào ở Mai Châu cũng đều có chỗ nấu ăn phục vụ khách luôn bên dưới. Bạn có thể đặt theo suất họ nấu cho mình. Bạn gọi món tùy theo yêu cầu. Đặc sản Mai Châu có nhiều nhưng ngon hơn cả vẫn là xôi nếp trong ống lam ăn với thịt gà đồi, lợn Mường, cá suối hấp lá dong, su su luộc chấm muối vừng…Bạn cũng đưng quên đặt thêm 1 ché rượu cần để thưởng thức. Theo như người dân sống nơi đây thì thứ rượu được dùng nhiều nhất là Mai Hạ. Cùng nâng ly rượu Mai Hạ thưởng thức thịt lợn nướng cùng gà đồi luộc thì quả là sung sướng. Người Mai Châu tuy làm dịch vụ nhưng rất hiền lành và thật thà.

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu - điểm đến thú vị cho du khách trong và ngoài nước

----------


## lenhan

Tour Mai Châu 1 ngày

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Cảnh đẹp Mai Châu

----------


## huuloc

nhìn dân dã và thanh binh quá. mà bạn có hình lớn hôn không. hình này nhỏ quá

----------


## lenhan

Du lịch Mai Châu - nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp

----------


## lenhan

*Cơm lam - đặc sản Mai Châu*

Khi người thưởng thức cơm lam tách tửng miếng nhỏ vỏ sao cho vẫn giữ được lớp màng bọc bên ngoài cơm, làm được như vậy cơm mới thực sự ngon, thực sự giữ được nguyên mùi vị

----------


## lenhan

*Phong cảnh thung lũng Mai Châu*Khi lên đến đỉnh đèo, không ai qua đây là không dừng lại ngắm cảnh. Huyện lỵ Mai Châu xinh đẹp hiện ra dưới tầm mắt du khách: một thung lũng xanh rờn cây lá, đồng lúa và những nếp nhà sàn đều tăm tắp như xếp hàng chào đón khách. 
Từ Hà Nội đi 70km đến thị xã Hoà Bình. Đi tiếp 60km nữa đến Mai Châu. Ở đoạn đường thứ hai này bạn sẽ vượt qua dốc Cun dài 15km. Gọi là dốc nhưng không phải một lần lên dốc là xong, thực ra đây là một đèo cao, có lúc tưởng như ôtô đang đi vào một biển mây.
Nhà sàn ở đây cao ráo, sạch sẽ. Sàn nhà cách mặt đất khoảng 1,5m bằng những cột gỗ chắc chắn. Khách đến nhà xin mời múc nước rửa chân trước khi bước lên cầu thang. Sàn nhà bằng tre hoặc bương. Mái nhà lợp lá gồi hoặc lá mây. Các cửa sổ trong nhà có kích thước khá lớn để đón gió mát và cũng là nơi để chủ nhà treo các giò hoa phong lan, lồng chim cảnh.
Một khung dệt vải thổ cẩm được đặt cạnh một ô cửa sổ. Đây là nơi làm việc của cô con gái lớn. Người con trai hỏi vợ chỉ cần nhìn lên giá xếp chăn đệm gối sạch sẽ với những màu sắc hoa văn trang trí là biết được sự chăm chỉ và tài nữ công của người vợ tương lai. Còn cô gái, muốn biết về người con trai sắp làm chồng mình thì hãy nhìn lên các cột nhà, nếu thấy vô số vảy cá to và nhất là nhiều đuôi cá dán lên cột thì hãy yên tâm là người con trai trong nhà này lao động giỏi, bắt được nhiều cá.
Du khách sẽ được chủ nhà trải chiếu hoa mời ngồi, rồi bày ra giữa chiếu một vò rượu cần bằng nếp cẩm. Còn bà chủ nổi lửa đồ xôi trong cái chõ cao lênh khênh của người Thái. Nhìn qua cửa sổ bạn sẽ thấy ở dưới đất có một ao cá nhỏ hình vuông sát chân cột nhà, những con cá đang bơi lặn ăn mồi trong nước ao trong vắt. Ông chủ sẽ dành cho bạn quyền chỉ vào con cá nào, ông sẽ bắt đúng con đó cho vào nồi cháo cá.
Một đêm nghỉ lại ở nhà sàn Mai Châu, bạn sẽ được xem múa, hát, nghe nhạc cồng chiêng.

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

*Lễ hội ở Mai Châu**
Lễ hội Cầu Mưa (Dân tộc Thái)**Thời gian*: Tháng 4 âm lịch.

*Địa điểm*: Huyện Mai Châu, tỉnh Hòa Bình.

*Mục đích*: vào tháng ba, tháng tư hằng năm, hễ trời đại hạn là người Thái ở Mai Châu (Hòa Bình) lại tổ chức ngày hội cầu mưa.Hội cầu mưa của người Thái ở Mai Châu được mở vào những đêm trăng quầng đỏ của tháng 3, tháng 4 âm lịch. Mọi người đi hát cầu mưa ở khắp các nhà trong bản, rồi rước đuốc vòng quanh bản.Vào dịp tổ chức hội cầu mưa, hầu như mọi sinh hoạt của người Thái đều hướng cả vào việc cầu mưa. Trai gái yêu nhau cũng tạm gác những lời hát tỏ tình giao duyên dành lời ước ao cho hạt mưa rơi. Giọng hát gieo vừng, gieo kê (bán pháng bán ngà) vọng từ núi này sang núi khác đều một lời cầu mưa tha thiết. Trong lễ hội, mọi người ca hát để cầu mưa, nhà nhà đốt đuốc quanh làng.

----------


## thaithuy5992

đi Mai châu phải đi 2 ngày 1 đêm, buổi tối đốt lửa trai mới vui.hihi

----------


## lenhan

Có cả tỉu Mai Châu 2 ngày bạn nhé, giá cũng rẻ nữa  :Smile:

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Đồng hành cùng du lịch Thăng Long trong hành  trình Mai Châu 1 ngày đầy hấp dẫn

----------


## lenhan

Du lich mai châu

----------


## lenhan

Khám phá du lịch Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Nhanh tay đăng kí để có những khuyến mãi đặc biệt nhân dịp 30.4

----------


## lenhan

*Bản Lác - Mai Châu*

Từ Hà Nội đi 70km đến thành phố Hoà Bình. Ði tiếp 60km nữa đến Mai Châu. Ở chặng thứ hai du khách sẽ vượt qua dốc Cun dài 12km. Đoạn đường này trước đây quanh co, uốn lượn rất nguy hiểm nhưng hiện nay đã được đầu tư xây dựng mở rộng hơn và dễ dàng cho du khách qua lại. Khi lên đến đỉnh dốc, du khách qua đây lần đầu thường dừng lại ngắm cảnh. Đi tiếp đến đèo Thung Nhuối, từ trên đèo cao bạn đã thấy thung lũng Vàng, huyện lỵ Mai Châu xinh đẹp hiện ra dưới tầm mắt, một thung lũng với màu xanh của ruộng đồng, những nếp nhà của một thị trấn xinh xắn.

Tới thăm bản Lác, nhà sàn ở đây cao ráo, sạch sẽ. Sàn nhà cách mặt đất khoảng 2m bằng những cột gỗ chắc chắn. Khách đến nhà xin mời múc nước rửa chân trước khi bước lên cầu thang. Sàn nhà bằng tre hoặc bương. Mái nhà lợp lá gồi hoặc lá mây. Các cửa sổ trong nhà có kích thước khá lớn để đón gió mát và cũng là nơi để chủ nhà treo các giò hoa phong lan, lồng chim cảnh. Một khung dệt vải thổ cẩm được đặt cạnh một ô cửa sổ. Ðây là nơi làm việc của cô con gái lớn. Người con trai hỏi vợ chỉ cần nhìn lên giá xếp chăn đệm gối sạch sẽ với những màu sắc hoa văn trang trí là biết được sự chăm chỉ và tài nữ công của người vợ tương lai. Còn cô gái, muốn biết về người con trai sắp làm chồng mình thì hãy nhìn lên các cột nhà, nếu thấy vô số vảy cá to và nhất là nhiều đuôi cá dán lên cột thì hãy yên tâm là người con trai trong nhà này lao động giỏi, bắt được nhiều cá. Bạn là khách, sẽ được ông chủ nhà trải chiếu hoa mời ngồi, rồi bày ra giữa chiếu một vò rượu cần bằng nếp cẩm. Còn bà chủ nổi lửa đồ xôi trong cái chõ cao lênh khênh của người Thái. Nhìn qua cửa sổ bạn sẽ thấy ở dưới đất có một ao cá nhỏ hình vuông sát chân cột nhà, những con cá đang bơi lặn ăn mồi trong nước ao trong vắt. Ông chủ sẽ dành cho bạn quyền chỉ vào con cá nào, ông sẽ bắt đúng con đó cho vào nồi cháo cá. Một đêm nghỉ lại ở nhà sàn Mai Châu, bạn sẽ được xem múa, hát, nghe nhạc cồng chiêng.

----------


## lenhan

Thung lũng Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu - một kì nghỉ thú vị

----------


## lenhan

Văn nghệ bản Lác

----------


## lenhan

Nhà sàn Thái

----------


## lenhan

Khám phá nhiều điều kì thú với tour du lịch Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Vẻ đẹp Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

*Người Thái Mai Châu
*
Người Thái ở Mau Châu hiện nay vẫn làm kinh tế bằng cách trồng lúa nước, dệt vải thổ cẩm, chăn nuôi và một số hộ gia đình đã mạnh dạn đầu tư kinh doanh phục vụ cho khách du lịch. Sản phẩm dệt thổ cẩm của người Thái đặc biệt được yêu thích bởi những màu sắc tinh tế và công đoạn thực hiện hoàn toàn thủ công khiến cho khách thăm quan rất thích thú, tò mò.

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------


## lenhan

Mai Châu

----------

